# Bonnet Respray for Stone chips



## V40TC (May 5, 2011)

Anyone have any recommendations
I am happy to travel
but need:
cost
time it will take 
to respray an INDUS Silver
FreeLander2 Bonnet.
I am Fussy so it needs to be a 1st class Job
Paint-De-nib and Polish.
car is Late 2012 model


----------



## mr paint (Jul 11, 2009)

Hi you need to take it to places and let them have a look ....they cant give a price and timescale on something they haven't seen .


Also what area you in ?


Tommy


----------



## V40TC (May 5, 2011)

South West Somerset
I wouldn't expect an Exact Quote
but to repaint a bonnet that has approx 5-8 small Stone Chips in the Clear Coat
no dents etc is what I am after.


----------



## mr paint (Jul 11, 2009)

Hi are all chips along front edge ? or are the over the full front close to the wings 


The trouble with this is that as a repairer you really have to go with 2 prices 
1 sanding and repair area / painting the bonnet local and clearing in full 

2 doing repairs and if they will come un blendable the paint must be blended into the wings to achieve a 100% paint match 


Normally I would say 

1. Around £130 -220

2. Around £240-320 

all depending on repairs 


Hope this helps 

and hopefully someone close can recommend


----------



## V40TC (May 5, 2011)

Front edge and just above the lettering on the Leading edge.
there are lots of lines and angles and panel gaps
I really do not want the Wings touched at all, 
ideally the Bonnet removed
painted and refitted would be ideal.
the chips are not through the colour just the clear coat.
I hope modern paint systems would allow a good Match colour wise,
I would be happier than seeing any Blending on Wings.


----------



## peterboy (Jun 19, 2013)

^^^ It doesn't really work like that, if you paint just the bonnet 90% of the time people can tell, it just looks like you had a cheap job done. Id be asking for a recommendation of a good painter and then let him tell you what he's going to do.

Edit 
looking at the shape of the Freelander 2 you might get away with just the bonnet as it's a odd shape and doesn't really join the wings on the same plane.


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

Alot will depend on how far they actually have to take the colour depending on how far the repairs actually are if its localized just to the front, then a confident prepper/painter should be able able to keep the colour within the center of the of the swage lines and then clear the whole bonnet. Colour matching wise this will be down to the experience of the painter, you can have all the latest technology but you still have to know how to use it correctly and colour match it aswell.


----------



## pantypoos (Aug 7, 2014)

Have you considered repairing the chips yourself with chipex?


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

You have to remember that even a very good match will still not be the same as factory paint ! There are hundreds of different paint schemes with there versions of that colour some match well others dont so its down to the painter to tint it to get it how it should be but all painting needs a certain amount of area to blend the colour in so its not visable ! Remember also that some clearcoats even have a slight yellowness to them and this can change some colours especially silvers even if its had no basecoat colour there ! 
Im not selling our trade well am i lol ha ha


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

pantypoos said:


> Have you considered repairing the chips yourself with chipex?


On a silver ????


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

Scoobycarl said:


> You have to remember that even a very good match will still not be the same as factory paint ! There are hundreds of different paint schemes with there versions of that colour some match well others dont so its down to the painter to tint it to get it how it should be but all painting needs a certain amount of area to blend the colour in so its not visable ! Remember also that some clearcoats even have a slight yellowness to them and this can change some colours especially silvers even if its had no basecoat colour there !
> *Im not selling our trade well am i* lol ha ha


No not really ..... 
Admittedly some of what you said maybe true ..... but only at the cheaper end of the market - whether that market be bodyshop or Smart.


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

Doesn't matter what end of the market you are ! You are not matching factory paint and i dont care what paint system you use or we wouldnt blend anything do single panels only and ya dog could paint then ! Fact !


----------



## pantypoos (Aug 7, 2014)

squiggs said:


> On a silver ????


I think it's only the clear coat that is chipped.

And even if paint was required I think i'd have a go with the chipex first as I think I'd rather have 5-8 chip size areas a slightly different colour than the majority of the bonnet and wings.

And if the chipex didn't produce an acceptable result it's not that expensive so a respray could still be done.


----------



## robdcfc (Sep 17, 2012)

I'd be confident of painting just the bonnet, the OP has said the damage is all to the front edge of the bonnet, this means on a freelander there is plenty of scope to lose the colour.

The bonnet has an almost 90 deg angle to the wings so there is a natural colour change there with the light.

No need for wings to be blended at all.

I would normally charge around £300 for a bonnet paint.


----------

